# This is just plain funny...



## Marko Tsourkan (May 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jMjcDbYxS3M#!

original video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY39fkmqKBM&ob=av3e


----------



## tkern (May 20, 2012)

they still don't have souls.


----------



## stevenStefano (May 20, 2012)

The response:

Not sure if the guy is serious or if he's just putting it now now that he is kinda well-known (on the internet anyway)





NSFW - Foul Language
[video=youtube_share;ZY7c9eyG6LM]http://youtu.be/ZY7c9eyG6LM[/video]


----------



## Twistington (May 20, 2012)

I can't watch the whole video, the amount of uncomfortable goes way beyond what my brain can handle.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 20, 2012)

AAAAGGGHH I just wasted like an hour! Why did I click on a link to Youtube??? I ended up here:

[video=youtube;DA43DS2c12c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA43DS2c12c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt (May 20, 2012)

lol I went and took a nap, after watching the first 2. The 3rd one I couldn't watch the tyraid.


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 21, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> AAAAGGGHH I just wasted like an hour! Why did I click on a link to Youtube??? I ended up here:
> 
> [video=youtube;DA43DS2c12c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA43DS2c12c&feature=related[/video]



Dam that's sexy


----------



## Still-edo (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Marko... You led me here [video=youtube;sP4NMoJcFd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP4NMoJcFd4&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;Konx7Zmh5SU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_154927&v=Konx7Zmh5SU&src_vid=jMjcDbYxS3M[/video]


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2012)

The talent that some of these people have for taking a video and turning into absolute gold really impresses me. Thanks for sharing Marko.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 22, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> The talent that some of these people have for taking a video and turning into absolute gold really impresses me. Thanks for sharing Marko.



That was the point of posting those videos. These guys (Gregory brothers) rock. 



M


----------



## Still-edo (May 22, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> The talent that some of these people have for taking a video and turning into absolute gold really impresses me. Thanks for sharing Marko.



+1 More talented than what on the radio now days if you ask me.


----------

